
DuckDuckGo and Bing are down - enzanki_ars
EDIT 2: Seems that DuckDuckGo has returned.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;duckduckgo&#x2F;status&#x2F;897501100412030976<p>DuckDuckGo [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;duckduckgo.com]:<p>&quot;No results. Try:&quot; + Search suggestions + Instant answers<p>Bing [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bing.com&#x2F;]:<p>&quot;It&#x27;s not you, it&#x27;s us.<p>Bing isn&#x27;t available right now, but everything should be back to normal very soon.&quot;<p>EDIT: DuckDuckGo statement:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;duckduckgo&#x2F;status&#x2F;897497301106663425
======
j4n4
It was every search engine except google. Hmm.

------
normanjoyner
It appears they are routing around issues at bing and yahoo:
[https://twitter.com/duckduckgo/status/897501100412030976](https://twitter.com/duckduckgo/status/897501100412030976)

------
Powerofmene
I have been using DDG off and on all morning, as recently as 2 minutes ago. It
was fine all morning but it was very, very slow. Apparently its heavy and
steadily increasing use is causing issues for the site.

~~~
ashark
Still seeing lots of "No results" screens here for queries that definitely
should have results, though every so often it works OK.

~~~
enzanki_ars
It must be something with a US data center then, as every search returns no
results fairly quickly.

------
Cozumel
Both fine here (UK)

